# COD GHOSTS £22 at asda



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

http://direct.asda.com/Call-Of-Duty...ric&cm_mmc=ad-aff-_-awin-_-HotUKDeals-_-47868

if you dont have it already,or just looking to get someone it for xmas.here you go :thumb:

just put in cod1 in the code validation box.


----------



## Ppinno (Sep 15, 2013)

Its £32 when I put it in?


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Ppinno said:


> Its £32 when I put it in?


price has gone back up...cheaper a Zavvi.com


----------



## Ppinno (Sep 15, 2013)

sistersvisions said:


> price has gone back up...cheaper a Zavvi.com


Cheers bud, I'll take a look


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Game will have a cyber monday deal on this at 10pm today

http://www.game.co.uk/webapp/wcs/st...liate-_-Tradedoubler-_-HotUKDeals-_-Deep_link


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

It is 30 quid at tesco right now, I picked it up last night but havent had a chance to play it yet.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Is it ACTUALLY any good. Or is good because it's a Call of duty game, and is in actual fact a rushed out in time for xmas xerox of all the others?


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

It's ****, I bought it and returned it 2 days later.

Battlefield ftw!


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm enjoying it , had to change my style from blops 2 as I was just getting destroyed at first.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

really is the worst COD ever, I'm trading it in for BF4


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

its better than MW3 and blops 2 imho.comparing cod to BF gets boring as its like comparing forza to test drive,they maybe the same genre but they play completely different.


----------

